# gday from yeppoon QLD



## phantom85 (Jul 5, 2014)

hi everyone,
brand new to kayaking and am hoping to pick up my first ever kayak this week i have a few questions for the people in the know.
1, I am planning on doing some fishing from my kayak and was wondering if there are any things that i should avoid? (types of bait, fishing rigs, areas, what do you do if you catch a whooper and it decides to take you out to sea)
2, does anyone know the area and know of any good spots to check out?
3, i am buying a shark shield, what about crocs?
4, what safety equipment should i have other then a PFD, paddle leach and PPE?
5, Beirley recipes?
6, mud crabbing tips?
I am looking forward to getting out there onto the water. Yeppoon is pretty sheltered as Great Keppel island is just offshore so doesn't usually get to choppy.

Thanks guys
Lindsay


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Any rigs are fine. If it tows you, you can always cut it off.
2. Causeway lake is the best spot to start. Searching Yeppoon, Ross creek or Fishing creek will give you some of my tips. Searching Keppels or Humpy will give you other ideas.
3. Avoid them.
4. Not sure what the Qld regs are these days.
5. Don't.
6. Ross creek. Roo tail if you can get it.
Enjoy. I still miss that place.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome mate!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Lindsay

I caught my PB flathead in the creek north of yeppoon whilst wading and flicking lures
Not much help for you probably but there you go ;-)


----------

